# VM Vs 1 serious smoker (turn away now)



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

A job from a couple of weeks ago :doublesho:
And who thought it was all M3s and Ferraris :lol:


























Ill do the full write up soon.

Robbie

EDIT: Now thats a 50/50 shot :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

wow that's seriously rank! Bet it was a sense of acheivement when done though, get the full detail up!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Christ o mighty!! Thats disgusting!


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

errrr

Hope your gunna wear a mask lol

bookmarked this one !!! Your going to need 5 litres of tardis


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Mate that is just wrong - looks like an extra from a Cheech and Chong Movie lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Buzzsaw said:


> Mate that is just wrong - looks like an extra from a Cheech and Chong Movie lol


:lol: Trust me he paid me well for it :lol: and gave me 20 **** PMSL


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking at that, it looks like it would have been easier to get a new headlining.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

*Disgusting.
*
And to think that smokers used to get annoyed when you complain about passive smoking.

*Disgusting.*


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

If thats his van, I wonder what his lungs look like! :doublesho


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

That is just nasty, imagine the smell as well :doublesho


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

For around 30 seconds that made me want to give up smoking


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

that is just plain wrong!!!!!!! i have never had a single puff of a ciggarette and never will!!!

when do we get to see a full write up? cant wait to see the end result!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

if thats what it's done to the interior, i wouldn't like to imaging (sp) what it's done to his lungs


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

dodger said:


> if thats what it's done to the interior, i wouldn't like to imaging (sp) what it's done to his lungs


This?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dodger said:


> if thats what it's done to the interior, i wouldn't like to imaging (sp) what it's done to his lungs


No word of a lie when i did this the driver was off sick with a bad chest :doublesho cant imagine why :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Transit said:


> This?


Do you mind i am trying to have a quiet cigarette. :doublesho


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Do you mind i am trying to have a quiet cigarette. :doublesho


Don't let me stop you, I'm grateful for the tax that you pay


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Transit said:


> Don't let me stop you, I'm grateful for the tax that you pay


Duty free all the way :lol:


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

So when will we see the full write up?! I love threads like this. Almost prefer them to the supercar porn!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Shug said:


> If thats his van, I wonder what his lungs look like! :doublesho


Thats what I thought.

Get your money off him quickly, he might not be around for too much longer!!!!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Robbie - that is rank! I got asked to do a Renault Scenic that looked the same. I took one look at it and quote the guy the same price as it would have been for a full detail just for the interior.. it was absolutely horrid. Needless to say he didn't book me. No doubt some kosovan would have just jet washed it for him for a fiver.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ABGT170 said:


> So when will we see the full write up?! I love threads like this. Almost prefer them to the supercar porn!


As soon as i can find where i put the other pics as it was not done on the same day :wall:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Robbie - that is rank! I got asked to do a Renault Scenic that looked the same. I took one look at it and quote the guy the same price as it would have been for a full detail just for the interior.. it was absolutely horrid. Needless to say he didn't book me. No doubt some kosovan would have just jet washed it for him for a fiver.


Put it this way when you own a van that no other driver will drive because of the state its in and its costing the owner about £100 a day to sit there your in a good place when it comes to pricing :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I thought it was illegal to smoke in work vans now? Or was that from back before the ban?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> I thought it was illegal to smoke in work vans now? Or was that from back before the ban?


This is a 6 year old van. The driver has had this company van from new and does 60 **** a day can you imagine how long it would take to deliver his parcels if he stopped everytime he wanted a *** :doublesho:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

holy crap if ever i needed the incentive to give up smoking on top of the obvious ones thats it, now all i need to do is find a way i know will work


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Autosmart *Tar*dis needed perhaps mate???????


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Autosmart *Tar*dis needed perhaps mate???????


:lol: I used Megs APC 1:1 in the end.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

That is yuk...I'll be throwing up doing that clean up.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Imagine what his lungs looks like?


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

Transit said:


> This?


LOL, keep up.


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

thats not the ciggies making all that horrible mess in there, its all the crap spewed out from anti smoking campaigners lol which has stuck on there.
that reminds me of the ex mobility car i did a fair few years ago. litteraly from the state of the car the previous owner should not have been driving, everything was an ashtray, cant open the electric windows ill use the button as an ash tray instead. whoops dropped it on the floor. it wouldnt of been so bad but the previous owner had pi%$$ed themselves a fair few times by the smell of it.

get the write up, up.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice job you got there Robbie

Beware the drips in your hair and down the back of your neck that make you have to race home for the shower afterwards


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


>


You should do a 50/50 shot


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

my old boss had i thought the worst car for smokin stains, till i seen this, thats just wrong


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thats nasty


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

oh my god that is absolutly disgusting !!!


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Any update yet?

BTW - I used the TARdis joke first lol


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

revolting!

Take it the van was stinking of stale smoke? how nice


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

:doublesho Flaming heck thats bad.... we need a rogues gallery section on this site for the really horrendous jobs that people have done...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Still looking for the completed pics guys :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

How long since you did it mate? Getting withdrawl symtoms yet?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Brazo said:


> How long since you did it mate? Getting withdrawl symtoms yet?


About 3 weeks now mate, i tell ya im a smoker and this made my guts churn :lol:


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

was there a full write up of this?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

^ +1?

I was really looking forward to this!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Holy heck !!!!! I have never seen anything as bad as that in a vehicle from smoking before !

I hope you earnt well out of that job !


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Robbie we all know its the cab of your van really :lol: - That is rank mate, now you know why i trained SWMBO up to do interiors


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Incredible not seen one that bad before!


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

I really would like to see the completed pic's for this, it was one of the worst interiors ever !! lol


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

same here mate - really want to see some completed pictures!


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Any sign of the complete story on this one?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Grim! But great work!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

my god!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is just vile!


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Blimey.


----------

